# Inshore around Tyndall AFB



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey all,

First time back around here in a while. I have barely been back in Florida for more than a few days (hooyah for military leave) and my old man and I are chomping at the bit. We did a dry run, so to speak, today to troubleshoot the boat and our tackle. Naturally, we got practically fried because we were wet around 9 and fished until about two and a half hours. It was a great time and we picked up a few speckled trout, but no keepers. Tomorrow morning, we are hitting it again around 6. I am aching to pull in a redfish, and dad has the fever for trout, so we are hoping to accommodate each other. Anyway, I'm wondering if anyone has fished inshore around these waters near the air force base near panama city? I know it isn't exactly Pensacola, but there are some reports from all over. Anyone have a tip on bait, time, tackle, or tactic? Many thanks and good fishing.

-R.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ringo Redux said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First time back around here in a while. I have barely been back in Florida for more than a few days (hooyah for military leave) and my old man and I are chomping at the bit. We did a dry run, so to speak, today to troubleshoot the boat and our tackle. Naturally, we got practically fried because we were wet around 9 and fished until about two and a half hours. It was a great time and we picked up a few speckled trout, but no keepers. Tomorrow morning, we are hitting it again around 6. I am aching to pull in a redfish, and dad has the fever for trout, so we are hoping to accommodate each other. Anyway, I'm wondering if anyone has fished inshore around these waters near the air force base near panama city? I know it isn't exactly Pensacola, but there are some reports from all over. Anyone have a tip on bait, time, tackle, or tactic? Many thanks and good fishing.
> 
> -R.


the whole area over there is good...try a top water plug(skitterwalk, chug bug, zara spook) first thing and you should be able to pull a slot red...once the sun comes up try throwing a popping cork(i prefer the cupped face over the round) with a 18"-24" leader with a DOA or gulp shrimp...you can throw live shrimp but the pinfish will be hell on them...keep the retrieve slow and that should also get you both a trout and red...just look for a nice big grass flat...and if you see mullet on it then there should be both trout and reds real close...hope that helps


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

Ringo Redux said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First time back around here in a while. I have barely been back in Florida for more than a few days (hooyah for military leave) and my old man and I are chomping at the bit. We did a dry run, so to speak, today to troubleshoot the boat and our tackle. Naturally, we got practically fried because we were wet around 9 and fished until about two and a half hours. It was a great time and we picked up a few speckled trout, but no keepers. Tomorrow morning, we are hitting it again around 6. I am aching to pull in a redfish, and dad has the fever for trout, so we are hoping to accommodate each other. Anyway, I'm wondering if anyone has fished inshore around these waters near the air force base near panama city? I know it isn't exactly Pensacola, but there are some reports from all over. Anyone have a tip on bait, time, tackle, or tactic? Many thanks and good fishing.
> 
> -R.


The mouth's of callaway bayou and Laird/Cooks bayou are also good places as well as the area around redfish point. As stated above find a grass flat with mullet or menhaden close by and you can expect trouts/reds to be in the same area. If articificaials are not doing it, catch some of these menhaden as trout usually cannot resist. 

There have also been pretty good reports of black snapper around the dupont (Tyndall) bridge. Live shrimp and light flourocarbon leader work best.


----------

